# Howard Hughes, know any others?



## Floater (Nov 12, 2011)

I just recently watched the movie "The Aviator" about Howard Hughes life.

He had extreme social anxiety as a result of his OCD yet the man was a
genius who was able to overcome his fear and still take care of his empire

I've always found people who recluse or have issues such as us to be the most intresting people and alot of them are genius almost as a result of it

maybe there is some candy in our poison

anyone know of any other famous reclusive people who were also genius?


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Brian Wilson (of the Beach Boys)
Syd Barrett 
James Cavendish
....


----------



## Floater (Nov 12, 2011)

stupiditytries said:


> Syd Barrett
> 
> ....


pink floyd :boogie

never knew that, makes alot of sense


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool it sounds inspiring. My sister has that movie so I might borrow it from her soon.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Floater said:


> I just recently watched the movie "The Aviator" about Howard Hughes life.
> 
> He had extreme social anxiety as a result of his OCD yet the man was a
> genius who *was able to overcome his fear and still take care of his empire*


I've often used Howard Hughes as an example to show that money alone can't buy happiness. He was the wealthiest man of his era.

I've never seen that movie, so I don't know what liberties they may have taken with the truth, or if the film stuck to reality like glue.

Given that Howard Hughes spent the final 20 years of his life as a total recluse, I don't think it's even remotely accurate to say he was able to overcome his fear. When he died a problem arose in IDing the body. With the exception of a couple personal servants, nobody had seen the man in his final 20 years.

Hughes hired an agent to act on his behalf in all business transactions. This man, responsible for closing deals worth hundreds of millions on behalf of Hughes, never even met his own boss. They communicated only by letter & phone. You'd really expect to meet your boss when your boss has put you in control of his vast personal fortune.


----------



## Floater (Nov 12, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I've often used Howard Hughes as an example to show that money alone can't buy happiness. He was the wealthiest man of his era.
> 
> I've never seen that movie, so I don't know what liberties they may have taken with the truth, or if the film stuck to reality like glue.
> 
> ...


this is true he did have a horrible death from his disease from what i understand

he still left behind a legacy

and i'm not saying that its ok to have SA, we can all beat it


----------

